
Apple Uses App Store to Enforce Non-Existent Trademark - rglovejoy
http://whydoeseverythingsuck.com/2010/04/apple-uses-app-store-to-enforce-non.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+WhyDoesEverythingSuck+%28Why+does+everything+suck%3F%29
======
gte910h
Restraint of Trade? Please.

Restraint of trade is something you enforce _after_ to stop people from doing
something _elsewhere_

It's restraint of trade if they add to the Apple agreement "You will not port
your app to android". That's why they have to do roundabout crap like this
license change.

~~~
gte910h
Actually, I coudl see the originally language possibly getting hit with a RoT
lawsuit. It would prevent things originally written for the flash platform
_ever_ being ported to the platform by some readings, even by a full hand
rewrite to objective C.

